# Bios Update bei meinem "MSI GE70 OND" Laptop nur wie?



## KonterSchock (2. Januar 2017)

hi Leute ich habe Den Msi Ge70 OND und möchte ein bios update durchführen, doch ich weis nicht wie.

wer kann mir helfen? mein Laptop ist noch Supported bei msi sprich ist dort noch zu finden.

hab die neuste bios version schon runtergeladen aber wie kann ich es drauf spielen?

Gruß
SFKS


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (2. Januar 2017)

Ist bei MSI nicht irgendwo die Vorgehensweise hinterlegt?

Normalerweise wie beim Desktop. Daten auf nen USB-Stick packen, die "Flash"-Taste (F9-F12) während des Postscreen´s drücken und den USB Stick auswählen. Anschließend durchlaufen lassen


----------



## KonterSchock (2. Januar 2017)

keine Ahnung, ich teste es jetzt mal so wie du es geschrieben hast.

unter F11 taste kann ich den stick wählen aber der bootet nix davon sprich Flash wird nicht gestartet


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (2. Januar 2017)

Sind die Daten noch gepackt? Bzw ist der Stick bootfähig?


----------



## KonterSchock (2. Januar 2017)

hab usb auf fat32 formatiert, nein hab die entpackt.
was nun?

erstelle nun ein boot medium mit rufus, so sieht nun mein stick aus,

Edit. lässt sich nicht booten, der kollege geht gleich auf win10 über.

was mach ich falsch?

hab nun rufus und uniboot probiert, leider kein erfolg, hab freedos eingestellt gehabt.

Keiner mehr eine Idee?


----------



## Abductee (2. Januar 2017)

https://www.msi.com/files/pdf/How_to_update_bios_en.pdf
Die Anleitung kennst du?


----------



## iTzZent (2. Januar 2017)

Oder auch die : Notebook Bios & Firmware Update Tutorial da habe ich das alles mal ein wenig zusammengefasst und bebildert. Da bin ich aber ehr auf das UEFI Update eingegangen, das GE70 0ND müsste dies aber schon haben, aber sicher bin ich mir da nun nicht. Wenn es nicht wie in meiner Anleitung funktoniert, melde dich einfach nochmal.

btw: was erhoffst du dir denn von dem neuen Bios ?


----------



## KonterSchock (3. Januar 2017)

Abductee schrieb:


> https://www.msi.com/files/pdf/How_to_update_bios_en.pdf
> Die Anleitung kennst du?


kann kein englisch.



iTzZent schrieb:


> Oder auch die : Notebook Bios & Firmware Update Tutorial da habe ich das alles mal ein wenig zusammengefasst und bebildert. Da bin ich aber ehr auf das UEFI Update eingegangen, das GE70 0ND müsste dies aber schon haben, aber sicher bin ich mir da nun nicht. Wenn es nicht wie in meiner Anleitung funktioniert, melde dich einfach nochmal.
> 
> btw: was erhoffst du dir denn von dem neuen Bios ?


in der aktuellen bios Version steht drin ,das Fehler behoben wurden, siehe Bild

ich bekomm das neue bios nicht drauf, im bios selbst hab ich null Möglichkeiten das bios zu updaten, liveupdate 6 finden das aktuelle bios nicht, auf dem gerät selbst ist ein bios aus dem jahre 2012.

anbei ich kann kein englisch, ich hab nun nach dem winflash toll gesucht aber es schein das es dies nicht mehr gibt? boot medium nahm der kollege ja auch nicht.

bin grade ratlos, mal davon ab ein UEFI bios drauf ist aber mir null bringt, hab lagcy eingestellt aber die Bios Update Funktion wird mir nirgendwo eingeblendet, irgenwie hab ich das Gefühl das man da alle Möglichkeiten raus genommen hat weil man nicht möchte das der kunde das gerät updaten kann, ich versteh es nicht, wer kann mir hier ausführlich helfen? 

*Edit*, es handel sich um das* ONC* model, ist aber im Grunde fast das gleiche wie das OND model.
*was ich aber komische finde ist, das im bios selbst sprich am laptop selbst das hier steht,
Marketing Name GE70 OND
Model : MS-1756*

diese Bios update funktion bietet mir das system garnicht,
http://217.110.237.70/iTzZent/Flash_BIOS_by_UEFI_BIOS_Setup_Utility_en.pdf


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bios Update bei meinem "MSI GE70 ONC" Laptop nur wie?*

Kannst du mit dem Stick ein Live System oder Memtest booten? Wenn ja, und die Daten werden dennoch nicht angezeigt, wird da wohl ein Fehler in den Dateien oder des Flashprogramms sein.

Vllt sind auch nur die Programme um bootbare Sticks zu erstellen schrott, ich benutze dafür SARDU, hat bisher immer auf Anhieb geklappt


----------



## iTzZent (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bios Update bei meinem "MSI GE70 ONC" Laptop nur wie?*

Also erstmal vorweg, LiveUpdate ist NICHT für MSI Notebooks gedacht, das wird auch nirgends für Notebooks angeboten und sollte auch nicht dafür verwendet werden. Eigentlich sollte man es allgemein nicht verwenden und stets die M-Flash Variante im Bios wählen (bei Desktop Mainboards)

Wenn UEFI Update im Bios nicht vorhanden ist, musst du das Bios so flashen. Ich habe dir mal das passende Bios für dein Gerät mit einem Windows Flashtool versehen und hier hochgeladen: Zippyshare.com 
Einfach die Datei entpacken und "Flashwin64" als Administrator unter Windows ausführen. Nun wird das aktuelle Bios geflasht.

btw: 0NC ist GT650M, 0ND ist GTX660M, das ist der einzige Unterschied.


----------



## KonterSchock (4. Januar 2017)

iTzZent schrieb:


> Also erstmal vorweg, LiveUpdate ist NICHT für MSI Notebooks gedacht, das wird auch nirgends für Notebooks angeboten und sollte auch nicht dafür verwendet werden. Eigentlich sollte man es allgemein nicht verwenden und stets die M-Flash Variante im Bios wählen (bei Desktop Mainboards)
> 
> Wenn UEFI Update im Bios nicht vorhanden ist, musst du das Bios so flashen. Ich habe dir mal das passende Bios für dein Gerät mit einem Windows Flashtool versehen und hier hochgeladen: Zippyshare.com
> Einfach die Datei entpacken und "Flashwin64" als Administrator unter Windows ausführen. Nun wird das aktuelle Bios geflasht.
> ...


hab also OND da 660m vorhanden,spiel das nun drauf, Edit, kam da nicht weiter, kann mir jemand dabei helfen? was muss ich tun damit das bios daraufgespielt wird?



PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Kannst du mit dem Stick ein Live System oder Memtest booten? Wenn ja, und die Daten werden dennoch nicht angezeigt, wird da wohl ein Fehler in den Dateien oder des Flashprogramms sein.
> 
> Vllt sind auch nur die Programme um bootbare Sticks zu erstellen schrott, ich benutze dafür SARDU, hat bisher immer auf Anhieb geklappt



Hab nun die Datei vom iTzent geladen aber ich komm da nicht weit sprich, siehe Bild oben.

brauch weiterhin Hilfe Stellung.


----------



## Special_Flo (4. Januar 2017)

Guten Tag,
Rufe mal bitte die Kommandozeile direkt auf , bitte als Admin starten. 
Dann in den Ordner navigieren wo das Update und das Programm drin ist (Befehl: cd <ordner> ).
Danach mit dem Befehl " AFUWINx64.exe <biosupdate> aufrufen. 
Damit startes du das Programm und sagst ihm welche Datei er "installieren" soll.

mfg Florian


----------



## KonterSchock (4. Januar 2017)

Es lässt sich gar nix eingeben.

hab es über Admin ausgeführt.


----------



## Special_Flo (4. Januar 2017)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> Es lässt sich gar nix eingeben.
> 
> hab es über Admin ausgeführt.



Also du hast also das "Tool" mit Adminrechten gestartet ? 
Du sollst über die Kommandozeile --> cmd.exe , das Programm mit dem Aufruf --> AFUWINx64.exe <biosupdate> <-- aufrufen. 
Da dies ein Kommandozeilen Programm ist , musst du dem Programm mitteilen da du die Datei über spielen möchtest. 
möchtest du Bilder haben ? 
Was ich meine ? 

mfg Sp3c1al_Fl0


----------



## KonterSchock (4. Januar 2017)

Ja mach mal Bilder ich Check das nicht.

ich ruf ja das Fenster auf, aber ich kann da keine befehle eintippen.


----------



## iTzZent (4. Januar 2017)

Hast du die Flashwin64 mit Adminrechten gestartet oder die AFUWINX64 ?


----------



## KonterSchock (5. Januar 2017)

AFUWINX64 hab ich gestartet, aber da geht nix, hab dann FLASHWIN64 versucht über admin zu Starten, aber da geht kurz das fenster auf und wieder zu, geflasht wurde da nix.

macht mal step für step Anleitung.


----------



## iTzZent (5. Januar 2017)

Starte mal die Eingabeaufforderung mit Adminrechten und navigiere zu dem Ordner, wo sich die Dateie befinden. Da gebe dann flashwin64 ein, dann schauen wir mal, warum die Flashprozedur nicht startet.


----------



## KonterSchock (6. Januar 2017)

iTzZent schrieb:


> Starte mal die Eingabeaufforderung mit Admin rechten und navigiere zu dem Ordner, wo sich die Dateie befinden. Da gebe dann flashwin64 ein, dann schauen wir mal, warum die Flashprozedur nicht startet.


hat nun geklappt,ich hab in der Adresszeile oben, das komplette eingetippt, dann der Schrägstrich, flashwin64, dann lief das update ab, hatte nebenbei das CMD Fenster auf, aber er sagte mir das die Datei nicht zu finden sei, naja dann hab ich es mal auf gelassen und an der Adressleiste eingetippt, dann lief das update von automatisch ab.

danke trotzdem noch mal an alle.


----------



## iTzZent (6. Januar 2017)

Wunderbar. Dann noch weiterhin viel Erfolg mit dem Gerät.

Schaue mal, ob das aktuelle Dragon Center bei dem alten GE70 funktioniert: http://download.msi.com/uti_exe/nb/DragonCenterv1.2.1611.0901.zip denn damit kann man u.A. den Lüfter steuern. Eigentlich funktioniert das aber erst ab der Haswell Generation, aber bei der GT Serie funktioniert es auch mit den Ivy Bridge Geräten.


----------

